# Finally got Jeff's rub and sauce



## claregirl (Nov 7, 2013)

I have been making my own BBQ sauce for years and my husband loved it.  It was great on pulled pork and ribs but it was just too sweet for chicken so I would buy sauce for that.  After buying and reading Jeff's ingredients I gave it a try.  Boy am I glad I did.  It's awesome on chicken AND pork.  Plus, when my husband took a bite of a chicken leg he immediately knew it wasn't my sauce and said Jeff's was "zippier" than mine.  Even though I cut back on the red pepper.

I'm not huge on rubs, I like just salt & pepper so I have to confess, I haven't tried Jeff's rub alone yet.  More to come.


----------



## dburne (Nov 9, 2013)

Indeed, I started using Jeff's rub a couple of smokes back, and really love it- so far have used it on spare ribs, today will be using it on pulled pork.


----------



## fritzmonroe (Jan 5, 2014)

I keep seeing Jeff's rub and sauce mentioned.  I know I can buy the recipe by clicking.  But I just bought the book and there are several recipes in there.  Are any of these Jeff's rub or sauce?  They are named differently, but that could have been marketing.

I have no problem buying the recipe, but if I already have it...


----------



## pgsrx07 (Jan 5, 2014)

I purchased Jeff's rub recipe and also his book from amazon. It should be here in a day or two, I can let you know then if its the same!


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 5, 2014)

His sauce and rub recipes are not in the book but well worth buying


----------



## fritzmonroe (Jan 5, 2014)

I don't have an issue buying it.  I just didn't want to buy what i already had.


----------



## shinny (Jan 13, 2014)

Is he only selling the recipe now? I thought before, you bought the actual rub and sauce or am I backwards?


----------



## so ms smoker (Jan 13, 2014)

What you are buying is the receipe for the rub and sauce. They are both very good and the purchase helps to support this site. You won't be disappointed. And NO they are not in the book.

  Mike


----------



## shinny (Jan 13, 2014)

So MS Smoker said:


> *What you are buying is the receipe for the rub and sauce.* They are both very good and the purchase helps to support this site. You won't be disappointed. And NO they are not in the book.
> 
> Mike


Thanks. I have never tried Jeff's rub and sauce and I've never heard anything bad about it.

I'm also, all in for supporting this site, it's terrific and not helping my diet.


----------

